# Help setting up headphones with Tivo Mini



## alm865 (Jul 19, 2015)

I've spent an embarrassing about of time trying to figure this out. Help me, Tivo Community Forum! You're my only hope! 

I would like to use headphones/earbuds for a bedroom TV. I'd prefer wireless but wired is OK as long as I can buy an extension cable.

My TV doesn't have a headphone jack, and I'm unclear as to how I connect. Bluetooth? IR? Just a big ol' cable? 

Do I connect from the TV or the Tivo Mini? What kind of cable? 

Thanks!

P.S. I don't know much about this stuff, so small words, please.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

alm865 said:


> I've spent an embarrassing about of time trying to figure this out. Help me, Tivo Community Forum! You're my only hope!
> 
> I would like to use headphones/earbuds for a bedroom TV. I'd prefer wireless but wired is OK as long as I can buy an extension cable.
> 
> ...


Small words, big bucks. First I use Sony wireless headphones - over the ear. I bought, from Weeknees, the A/V adapter. That plugs into the TiVo and the RCA plugs into the earphone transmitter. They are rechargeable battery powered and sound great. It's all PCM and the sound effects are loud.

Headphones are great since I have a small room with a big A/C. In the winter I use my AVR to get 5.1. Oops. I have not tested this on a Mini, but it should be the same.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TV Ears 20301 2.3 Wireless Headset System, Black​http://www.amazon.com/TV-Ears-Wirel...e=UTF8&qid=1437380716&sr=1-1&keywords=tv+ears


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I assume you are going with headphones so not to disturb a SO or kids. I use my tablet/phone for this, you can dim the screen to be pretty dark and obviously headphones are easy peasy. Clearly not as easy if you don't have a streaming box...


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> TV Ears 20301 2.3 Wireless Headset System, Black​http://www.amazon.com/TV-Ears-Wirel...e=UTF8&qid=1437380716&sr=1-1&keywords=tv+ears


I was unable to get these to work for my parents with an unamplified audio source. Ended up with a Sennheiser Set840.


----------

